# Trying Again - how to stop BF my baby?!!



## Sheepy Cloud (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi All,

Gosh it's been ages since coming on here and I am looking forward to all the help and support you ladies always offer!!
My darling darling Molly is now 14 months old and the ARGC will not let us cycle again until I have had 2 periods. As I am still bf they have not returned yet (which under any other circumstances would be super!  ).
She is just starting to really pull at my top when she wants feeding and since I am supposed to be winding it down how do I do it?!) I also have in my head that as I and DH can only afford one more go; I have to accept she may be our only baby (WHY??!!  ) and therefore that makes me not want to stop!!
You may be wondering what's the hurry and why not wait BUT dh isn't getting any younger and we kind of thought that cycling about Jan/Feb time next year made sense. Also, my little sister has just announced her pregnancy and whilst I would not ever ever wish the trauma and heartache of ttc upon anyone, least of all her, there is a teensy weensy part of me which (knowing she conceived on the 2nd month of trying) is just struggling a little tiny bit and this also makes me want to cycle again!!! (Gosh does that make me really nasty??!!  ) .
So, girlies - how do I stop bf my angel? She bf on waking and before bed and then an additional 1-2 times per day depending.....

Also - how many goes did it take those of you who have had a successful second miracle baby? Does having been pg successfully once seem to make it any easier (crossing all my fingers and toes here!!)
Thankyou!!!

Rosey x


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi hun - have you also thought about posting this in the Breastfeeding section? Some of the ladies there are bound to have some ideas for you. Here's the link - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=88.0

Tilly
xxx


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Rosey - There is nothing wrong with feeling a little bit jealous at how easily your sister got pregnant and you certainly don't sound nasty. I don't think there is a single one of us on here that hasn't felt the same thing at some time.    I stopped breast feeding at 13 months because I had to go back to work. I found the easiest thing to do was cut out the morning and daytime breast feeds first and left the nighttime ones until last (mainly because I didn't want to give myself a nightmare when trying to get her to sleep at night)


In the morning, as long as its not too early, get her breakfast ready immediately and perhaps give her slightly more than you normally would. Then go for distraction distraction distraction. I found i sometimes just had to stand up and walk away when she tried to feed. It's really hard to start with but I 'rewarded' her by doing something nice like reading her a book or playing with her. Same with daytime feeds but offer a fruit or cheese snack if you think it's because she is peckish. If she is using a feed to get to sleep during the day try a walk in a pushchair, drive in a car or just pop her in bed without a feed (may result in her crying herself to sleep   )


I left the nighttime one until last because it was the one I was most worried about. As it turned out once she had stopped all the daytime feeds it was like she forgot about the nighttime one anyway so in the end it was really easy. It only about 2 weeks for her to have stopped feeding and although I missed it like mad I soon discovered how nice it was to have my body back and how cuddling them while reading a book can be just as emotionally satisfying for both of you.


You may also find that just cutting out the morning and daytime feeds will be enough for your periods to start again anyway.


As for having a 2nd one being easier when you have one already....wasn't the case for me unfortunately    but then again I have many years on you so I am positive you will find it much easier than I did.   


Good luck    


xx


----------



## Sheepy Cloud (Jul 2, 2007)

Aah thankyou so much - thats great to have some tips and I must admit I think actually in a way she will find it easier to stop than me as she has adapted well to everything else I worried about (going to sleep on her own and napping in her cot to name but a few!!)
I notice you're in hospital with placenta praevia - poor you - I had that with Molly and was in hospital for ages too - I hope Phoebe is coping ok without you and hurrah you will  be at 32 weeks very very soon!! Good luck
Rosey x


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sheepy Cloud,

I went to see my specialiest when Dd was 7m. And he said my AF is on way. And he was right. About 3 days later I had my period started. And I was BFing 24hrs aday. So everyone is different. 
I had lots of eggs already in the ovaries than. For my age and circumstanses it was like magic.. If I only knew what I know now. I would have started my treatments than but I did not. I thought it will be fine and I will have my second baby very soon. 

4 treatments and 3 years later. I am still trying with no healthy preganancies.. 

My doc says BF does not stop people getting pregnant so thats that.. 

Just get ready mentally and as family and go for it..

Wishing you lots of luck for to have your second miracle soon without huge problems.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Sheepy Cloud (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi,
Oh I do wish you all the success Kuki and Twinkle Toes and thanks for your advice. I don't think it's the fertility as such the clinic is worried about (I don't think anyway - maybe they could check ovulation??) but that the immune drugs (steroids etc) aren't compatable with bf? Maybe!! At any rate hopefully fingers fingers crossed Molly is in charge as she refused a night feed Sunday and last night and then this morning only had one side. So altho this upset me more than you would think considering I'ver been worrying about how to stop it's obviously best best best if she dictates it. Hopefully here's to cycling in the new year!!!
Thanks and huggles and babydust to allxx Rosey xx


----------

